# Trebuchet Tk in Ubuntu (9.04)?



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 24, 2009)

My laptop dual-boots Windows 7 and Ubuntu 9.04. I have Trebuchet Tk installed on Windows as my FurryMUCK client. I wanted to install it on Ubuntu also, so I wouldn't have to switch operating systems to use it, but on the download page, I only see .rpm and .tar.gz files. I don't know how to install a .tar.gz manually, so I tried downloading the .rpm file and converting it to .deb using alien. But when I installed the .deb file, it didn't show up in the applications menu. I'm pretty sure it installed completely, but I don't know the command to run to open it or add it to the applications menu. Anyone else know what it is?


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 24, 2009)

It probably installed just fine, but adding a menu entry is not something an app does unless that was specifically programmed into it.  All you need to do is find out where it put the app.

Open up a command prompt and type (press enter after each line):


```
sudo updatedb

locate -i Trebuchet
```

That should show you all the files/directories with that name.  The application will likely be installed to a "lib" or "opt" host directory, with a link or copy of it's binary executable in the /user/bin directory.  You should be able to go to those directories with the file manager then try running it.  If it works, then just make a shortcut to that file and stick it on the desktop.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried doing that, and came up with a list, but nothing in it was in any lib or opt directory, or in /usr/bin. I tired it with variations of the name (sometimes it's called "Treb" or "TrebTk"), and got nothing useful. I did find files in the /usr/share/app-install/desktop directory, and in usr/share/doc, but that was the closest I got.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 24, 2009)

Can you show us the list?  Also, try running the locate command with "treb*" instead of the full name; it may yield more results.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 24, 2009)

OK, here's what I got with "treb"



> alex@alex-laptop:~$ locate -i Treb
> /trebuchet-1.067.tar.gz
> /trebuchet.spec
> /home/alex/Documents/trebtk.deb
> ...


----------



## DanFoxDavies (Aug 27, 2009)

/usr/share/app-install/desktop/treb.desktop is the one you want.
Copy it to your desktop and see if it works as a link from there. If not, then I obviously don't know what I'm talking about


----------



## darkeye11547 (Sep 24, 2009)

Just tried this (on Jolicloud, an Ubuntu derivative).


```
There was an error launching the application.

Details: Failed to execute child process "treb" (no such file or directory)
```


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Sep 24, 2009)

DanFoxDavies said:


> /usr/share/app-install/desktop/treb.desktop is the one you want.
> Copy it to your desktop and see if it works as a link from there. If not, then I obviously don't know what I'm talking about


Sorry for not posting earlier. I haven't started up Ubuntu in a while. But I just did, and the file's not located in that directory. I think it didn't install correctly, so I'll probably have to reinstall.


----------



## darkeye11547 (Sep 24, 2009)

Any other options for a Muck client?


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Sep 24, 2009)

There's one called gnome-mud for Ubuntu. It's pretty basic, but works well on Ubuntu.


----------

